# Help . Is my membership still current...?



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Help .....Am I still a member ?

Booked on line for Annual meet as a member but coming on this page I notice I haven't recieved AbsouluTTe 19 !!

I cant see when my membership runs out ...Help...happy to renew at annual meet if neccesary 

Andy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You bought a two year membership in june 2006 so .....Cough Up :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Me too.

Got the most recent Absolutte but not sure if that means expiry... :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Me too.
> 
> Got the most recent Absolutte but not sure if that means expiry... :roll:


20 for you Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> 20 for you Rich


Is that the redesign issue?

Can i ask who is doing it? 

Ta.

Rich


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> You bought a two year membership in june 2006 so .....Cough Up :lol:


   

date with the TTOC stand then !

andy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DXN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > You bought a two year membership in june 2006 so .....Cough Up :lol:
> ...


Good man  , remember the drive back from Brooklands ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Me too.
> 
> Got the most recent Absolutte but not sure if that means expiry... :roll:


Everyone gets a letter with their last issue explaining they have then expired now, and then anyone not renewing after a few weeks of receiving that gets a follow up email.

You'll know when you do


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Nem said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Me too.
> ...


I didn't 

I know there was some delay in a few issues of absouluTTe and membership and number of AbsoluTTes got out of synch. Apparently I am due one more issue. 8)

I will renew anyway 

PS Do I remember the cruise back from brooklands... do I ever  "REMUS" :evil:


----------

